# !!!FORGOT PASSWORD!!! WD 3 Tb EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE.. HELP PLEASE!!!!



## polupoka (Jan 6, 2015)

I CREATED PASSWORD FOR MY 3 TB EX-HDD A MONTH AGO CLICKING "AUTO UNLOCK FOR MY PC" OPTION. THAT WAS MY MISTAKE!!! AS I NEVER HAVE TO TYPE THE PASSWORD TO USE IT.YESTERDAY I FORMATTED MY PC AND NOW WHEN AM TRYING TO OPEN MY HDD .. BAMMM! WHATS MY PASSWORD????  
                   NEED HELP!!=- CAN ANYONE HELP ME UNLOCK MY DRIVE WITHOUT ERASING EVERTHING??? PLEASE HELP! tHANK YOU A TON IN ADVANCE!!!!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## RCuber (Jan 6, 2015)

Tried this? forgot my password XXXXX unlocking my WD external hard drive


----------



## polupoka (Jan 8, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Tried this? forgot my password XXXXX unlocking my WD external hard drive



Thanx RCuber! btw my mobo has no security tab in bios... I found no option to remove user password.. but last night i remembered the password... thank you for being with me!


----------

